# Browserkennung



## gamoo (16. August 2001)

wie kann ich meine browserkennung ändern?

danke im voraus....


----------



## Flame (16. August 2001)

*hmm*

wenn du mir mal sagst, was das bringen soll?

willst du, das auf internetseiten nicht mehr z.b. mozilla steht oder was.


----------



## gamoo (16. August 2001)

du hast es erfasst......ganau das mein ich, aber in welchem registry eintrag steht das?


----------



## Jack (16. August 2001)

Wiso willst du in der Registry rumpfuschen ein fehler und das ding ist vielleicht gelaufen. Probier doch mal programme die das erledigen die verstecken sogar deine IP die man auch ziemlich leicht rausfinden kann!!!

weis leider nicht wie das ding heist hatte es aber auch schon mal funzt einwandrei!!!


----------



## Flame (17. August 2001)

*also*

das faken der Browserkennung
allerdings für linux:
http://members.aon.at/heimo.schoen/at-highspeed-howto-5.html

besser:
Geschrieben von Thorsten am 14.05.2001 14:22:42

Als Antwort auf: Nachtrag... geschrieben von LarsE am 12.05.2001 20:58:24

Hi, 
warum so kompliziert und langwierig mit extra Software oder großem Download. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob Win2k auch eine Registry besitzt, aber für Win9x funktioniert dieses hier.

Um eine eigene Browserkennung des IE5 zu erhalten, suche in der Registry den Eintrag 'HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\User Agent\Post Platform'. Dort änderst du den Namen der Zeichenfolge wie du ihn gerne hättest. Zusätzlich kannst du noch einen Wert eintragen. Allerdings habe ich den in keiner Browserkennung wiederentdeckt.

Damit in der Titelleiste des IE5 ein eigener Namenszug steht, änderst du in 'HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main' den Wert für 'Window Title'.

Solltest du diese Einträge nicht finden, lohnt sich vielleicht eine Suche in der Registry unter dem Begriff, mit dem sich dein Browser üblicherweise zu erkennen gibt (Lycos, Bertelsmann etc ).


Die eigene Browserkennung hat übrigens noch einen weiteren Vorteil. Mit einem kleinen Perlscript lassen sich aus den Logdateien die eigenen Besuche herausfiltern und tauchen dann auch nicht mehr in der Analyse auf. Somit ergibt sich ein etwas ehrlicheres Bild in der Auswertung.

Ach ja, Registry vorher sichern - oder wie war das?

Viel Erfolg 

mehr:
http://dom4u.de/forum/messages/2061.htm

und das ganze hat 3 min gedauert:
http://www.google.com/search?q=browserkennung+%E4ndern&hl=de&safe=off&start=10&sa=N

ich hoffe das reicht


----------



## gamoo (17. August 2001)

vielen dank, genau das meine ich......


----------



## Flame (17. August 2001)

*hmm,*

*bittö*

mal für alle:

Wie sucht man richtig?

1. Geht auf: http://toolbar.google.com und ladet Euch das Teil runter.
2. Gebt Euren Suchbegriff ein und wartet das Ergebnis ab.
3. Arbeitet die Links gewissenhaft ab.

Und Ihr werdet sehen, bei Google findet man zu 98% das, was man sucht.
Ihr könnt auch ganze Sätze als Suchbegriff eingeben. z.B. wie ändere ich meine Browserkennung

Aber vielleicht liegt das manchmal in der Natur, andere suchen zu lassen. 

Nuja ich hoffe das war ein Tipp  und der War gratis *rofl*

:FLAmE:


----------

